# Large Maltese



## tennisball14

I have a 3 yr old male that weighs 25 lbs!
His papers say he is a Maltese.. Has anyone ever seen this before. Should I do the DNA test.. Do they really work. He is the absolute best boy!


----------



## pammy4501

Well, that would be a big one for sure! DNA testing does work. But why bother unless you are dying to know. He definetly isn't maltese breed standard. Since you clearly love him.....just enjoy your buddy! I bet he is cute too!


----------



## Miss_Annie

He can still be a maltese, and no matter what he's still your baby!  If you want to do a DNA test just for fun, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Orla

wow! what a big boy, I think he may be some kind of maltese mix, it doesn't matter anyway - he is your baby and you love him not matter what! 

Do the test if you want, it would be interesting for you to find out


----------



## tennisball14

Thank you all so much! You are so sweet! He is my boy!
I think I will do the test.. just curious!
Just uploaded a picture in my photo album of my three maltese.
Molly, (Sam) and Emma.. 
Have a great day!
PS-Your dogs are adorable


----------



## Miss_Annie

Awe! I just looked at your pic and that's a great shot of all three! They're all precious!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

He may be larger than standard but he's still adorable! They're all adorable. I wouldn't worry about it. If you want to test him in case of future health issues,but otherwise I'd be content that he's sturdy healthy boy..


----------



## jodublin

Your blessed with more maltese to love ,enjoy.x


----------



## michellerobison

Two of mine are larger than standard,one is 7 pounds,one is 8. They're tough little buggers and they can rough house and not get hurt like my smaller ones.


----------



## socalyte

I had to laugh when I saw your picture, because it brought back very fond memories of a pomeranian we had. She was 24 pounds, also, and also supposedly purebred (the breed standard weight-wise is the same as Maltese). It didn't matter a whit to us either though, because she was the most loving and very maternal (though never had puppies) dog I've ever had. Any new pet in the house, whether a kitten, puppy, or friends' and relatives' puppies or young dogs that visited, were instantly her "babies" and she would protect them. She was wonderful.


----------



## jenniferhope423

My Maltese Bailey is 15 pounds. She was a sort of rescue situation & I don't have papers on her. People are always asking what breed she is because she is so big. I don't care though, she is sweet, beautiful, & smart & I wouldn't trade her for anything!


----------



## bonsmom

Oh, he is a handsome fellow! You got a bargain, more malt for your money!


----------



## LJSquishy

What a cute little furfamily you have! 

He actually appears to be either a Coton de Tulear or a Bichon mix to me. The nose does not really resemble a Maltese nose at all, and the eyes appear to be a bit different. I am leaning more toward the Coton de Tulear...you can search for them in Google Images and see a lot of dogs that look just like him!


----------



## tennisball14

*Sammy the large Maltese*

My daughter is jumping up and down because she always thought he was a Coton. My groomer thought the same. He is such a sweet boy and so different in every way from the girls. 
Thanks so much for taking the time to answer me. I am touched by all the kind posts!


----------



## tennisball14

Thanks so much for sharing your story! Your girls sounds a lot like Sam! He is such the protector. Will not come inside until the other two girls are in. I wish they felt the same about him. Jealous!
Understandable. But I fortunately have enough love to go around!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Orla

I just looked at his pics (what a cutie he is!) and I would say coton de tulear too


----------



## uniquelovdolce

he is a cutie for sure , n yes he does look like he has coton in him .. whatever n from wherever he is precious , all ur fluffs are.


----------



## MyLuna

Clearly you love your boy...and I would love to see photos of all your fur babies...I am quite new and did not know you all had a photo album...how can I see yours?


----------

